# FR: long - place de l'adjectif



## zh02322

I have always heard that the adjective "long" in French is one of the adjective placed before the noun.  However, I often see it come after the noun as well, such as in the sentence "J'ai les cheveux longs".  Is there a general rule about this that I've missed somewhere?

In particular, I am working on translating the sentence "this paragraph is the longest part of the text" and I'm not sure if it should be

"Ce paragraphe est la plus longue partie du texte"
or
"Ce paragraphe est la partie la plus longue du texte"

Any thoughts?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Both are acceptable.  Do you want some aspirin?


----------



## Xanthius

'a chaise longue' bring a very specific image to my mind... so does 'une chaise longue' and 'une longue chaise' bring the same image to a French mind?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

No, but the second one is uncommon and I don't really see what we would use it for. Grammatically, it seems correct, however.


----------



## PatBParis

Some words have a specific place because they go together to say something for example

une longue vue (the device to watch on a certain length)
une chaise longue (chair to relax you whole body on it)
the same thing for short : un court métrage 
here the specific place of the adjective cann't be moved the way roung

otherwise it's nearly the same thing when both don't mean one word altogether : ex. cette femme a de longues jambes or elle a les jambes longues is really the same

good luck


----------



## orlando09

Xanthius said:


> 'a chaise longue' bring a very specific image to my mind... so does 'une chaise longue' and 'une longue chaise' bring the same image to a French mind?


 
I'd say a "chaise longue" is a specific type of furniture but une longue chaise could be any old long chair..


----------



## Mnemosyne

L'adjectif "long" vient quelquefois avant le nom, et quelquefois après.  Quand l'un, quand l'autre?

Mnemosyne


----------



## le chat noir

Errr... That would be the object of a full grammar chapter, really. Maybe something more specific?


----------



## SwissPete

Indeed! But I can tell you that _long_ could not be anywhere else here: « Les sanglots longs des violons de l’automne blessent mon coeur d’une langueur monotone… »


----------



## le chat noir

Err (bis)... Should we put "longs" in front of "sanglots", would the Earth stop spinning?
I mean ok, it would not be Verlaine's poem anymore but that would still be gramatically correct and make perfect sense. Besides, poetry is not the most advisable field for learning basic syntax, you are bound to encounter a lot of unusual or even irregular constructs due to poetic license.

Yet again, it would probably impossible, seemingly pointless and certainly tedious to try and come up with every possible use of "long". Or did I miss the point somewhere?


----------



## marcolo

Yeah, usually we say that if the adjective has less syllables than the noun, the adjective is placed before the noun. Of course, there are lots of exceptions ...

I agree with le chat noir, "les longs sanglots" in a normal text is even more correct than "les sanglots longs " !! 
Of course, on this poem, you have to consider poetic issues, and it sounds better because "longs" is nearer from "violons", and you have a pleasant effect...

Most of the time, I would say that "long" will be before the noun, because there is only one syllable ... Again, it depends the noun, the sentence, etc ..


----------



## SwissPete

le chat noir said:


> Err (bis)... Should we put "longs" in front of "sanglots", would the Earth stop spinning?
> I mean ok, it would not be Verlaine's poem anymore but that would still be gramatically correct and make perfect sense. Besides, poetry is not the most advisable field for learning basic syntax, you are bound to encounter a lot of unusual or even irregular constructs due to poetic license.


Points well taken . My quoting Verlaine is not the smartest thing I did today...


----------



## le chat noir

Sorry, I did not mean to be rude. I was just trying to point out the difference between the language knowledge needed to discuss the syntax of a poem and the basic level of the initial request. meow?


----------



## mnewcomb71

I have never heard of the syllables being important in the placement of adjectives. I think that I would have to disagree.
In this sentence:

There are nine million three hundred thousand six hundred twenty two maps.

The adjective is much longer than the noun and even in French, it is placed before.

Here is a good rule that I learned a long time ago:

*B*eauty
*A*ge
*N*umbers
*G*oodness
*S*ize

All go before the noun they modify.


----------



## Maître Capello

mnewcomb71 said:


> I have never heard of the syllables being important in the placement of adjectives. I think that I would have to disagree.


Same here.



> Here is a good rule that I learned a long time ago:
> 
> *B*eauty
> *A*ge
> *N*umbers
> *G*oodness
> *S*ize
> 
> All go before the noun they modify.



That rule is a good starting point. Unfortunately it is not exhaustive as there are many exceptions. Moreover, some adjectives can be placed both before and after the noun…

Anyway, back to the original question, _long_ is *usually* placed *before* the noun.


----------



## mnewcomb71

Maître...after writing my post, I thought about going back and changing it to "rule of thumb" but did not.  You, of course, are correct.


----------



## Mnemosyne

BANGS is definitely not exhaustive.  

About the other thing, I have actually heard before, from several different (all French) sources, that the syllables or the phonetics do make a difference about whether the adjective comes before or after.

So, I suppose that whether this is true or not is open for debate?  I mean, apparently there are people who believe one way or the other, so we don't know?


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm waiting to be proven wrong, but in my opinion that syllable rule is groundless as there are so many counterexamples:

_Une maison claire
Une maison bleue
Une maison chère
Une maison ronde
Une maison sale _(or, with a different meaning, _une sale maison_)
_Une maison chic_ (or, with a different meaning, _une chic maison_)
…
_Une magnifique maison_ (or _une maison magnifique_)
_Une gigantesque maison _(or _une maison gigantesque_)
_Une extraordinaire maison _(or _une maison extraordinaire_)
…

For the actual “rules”, see here.


----------



## GrammarQueen

Bonsoir tout le monde!

     Je me demande pourquoi l'adjectif *long *va parfois avant le nom et parfois après le nom en français?  Chez WR, j'ai vu ces exemples (en bas) et je suis complètement perdue!

Oui, c'est une *longue *table.

J'aime avoir les cheveux *longs*.


En particulier, je me demande si *long *est correctement utilisé dans cette phrase : _Un *long *compliment _(Ce devient d'un exercice de grammaire)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## melu85

> En particulier, je me demande si *long *est correctement utilisé dans cette phrase : _Un *long *compliment _(*ça vient* d'un exercice de grammaire)



Oui, l'adjectif long est utilisé correctement ( grammatically speaking).


----------



## SwissPete

Il y a ici un fil intéressant qui traîte du même sujet.


----------



## janpol

Ah ! L'antéposition et la post position de l'adjectif épithète !...
"long" peut en effet occuper les deux positions. 
Parmi les règles qui fixent la place de l'adjectif, il me semble qu'il y en a qui sont plutôt floues - si bien qu'on peut parler d'usages plutôt que de règles - et une plus solide que les autres : celle qui interdit l'antéposition d'un adjectif qui exprime une qualité objective indiscutable : on ne parle jamais de "gothique église", d'"électrique fil", d''automobile voiture" parce qu'il est incontestable que cette église présente toutes les caractéristiques du style gothique, que ce fil a été conçu pour faire passer un courant électrique, que cette voiture roule sans que des chevaux la tirent. L'adjectif "long" n'entre pas dans cette catégorie : ce qui semble long à l'un peut sembler court à l'autre. Un discours d'une heure qui me semble interminable doit sembler court à un Cubain habitué aux discours de 6 heures de Fidel Castro... Donc "long" peut, comme de nombreux adjectifs, être avant ou après le nom et des habitudes font qu'on l'emploie plutôt avant avec tel nom et plutôt après avec tel autre... 
Déxolé de ne pas être plus précis mais je crois que ce sont les règles qui ne sont guère précises.


----------



## jm_ayiti

Il me semble que le placement de l'adjectif "long" est facultatif.  Est-ce correct?

Par exemple, on dit:  elle a des cheveux longs, mais elle a un long nez.

Par contre, j'ai aussi entendu dire:  il a un nez long.  ainsi que:  il a un long nez pointu.

Pourriez-vous m'en renseigner s'il vous plaît?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## itka

Te renseigner sur quoi ? Tu as tout dit ! 

L'adjectif "long" peut en effet se placer avant ou après le nom qu'il qualifie - comme nombre d'autres adjectifs...

Il n'y a pas de règle facile à suivre. Tu peux consulter les nombreux fils qui ont déjà traités de cette question du placement des adjectifs.


----------



## jm_ayiti

Merci.  En fait, j'avais regardé les autres fils avant de poser cette question, mais il n'y avait pas d'explication sur cet adjectif spécifique.  Je sais que le sens d'un adj. peut changer d'après son placement, alors je me demandais si c'était le cas ici.  J'ai appris qu'il est rare d'avoir le choix de placement en français sans raison, mais peut-être avec "long" c'est le cas, d'après ce que tu dis.


----------



## bopli

jm_ayiti said:


> Merci.  En fait, j'avais regardé les autres fils avant de poser cette question, mais il n'y avait pas d'explication sur cet adjectif spécifique.  Je sais que le sens d'un adj. peut changer d'après son placement, alors je me demandais si c'était le cas ici.




*Avec l'adjectif "long"* : 
- Selon sa place (avant ou après le nom), tu ne changes pas forcément le sens de la phrase mais le style. En tous cas, dans tes exemples, c'est ce qui peut se passer... (cf. ci-dessous)



jm_ayiti said:


> J'ai appris qu'il est rare d'avoir le choix de placement en français sans raison, mais peut-être avec "long" c'est le cas, d'après ce que tu dis.


 Je nuancerais un peu... 

*1. Tu peux aisément dire (et ce serait parfait) 
* 
* - elle a les cheveux longs / courts /  blonds, etc.
- elle a le nez long*
*- elle a des cheveux longs*
* - elle a un long nez pointu*
* - elle a un/le nez long **et pointu
*
Important : dans le dernier cas, si tu veux placer les deux adjectifs après le nom, tu dois ajouter un "et" (ou alors, à l'écrit, une virgule ou autres dans le cas d'une longue description)

*2. Tu peux dire l'un ou l'autre (mais...)
*
* - elle a un long nez / elle a un nez long*
personnellement, je dirais plutôt "elle a un long nez" (plus idiomatique, plus joli) mais bon... ça peut dépendre du contexte, de la phrase, etc...
_Dans les deux cas, en tous cas, je comprendrais la même chose._

*  - elle a des cheveux longs / elle a de longs cheveux *
"elle a des cheveux longs" >>> usuel
"elle a de longs cheveux" >>  marque à mon avis un effet de style (plus littéraire/stylisé mais correct)

*3. Tu ne peux pas dire (ce serait faux)*

*- elle a les longs cheveux / elle a le long nez*
Dans ce cas là, si tu veux mettre long avant le nom, tu dois impérativement ajouter une suite... 
Exemple : "elle a les longs cheveux de sa mère" = "elle a les cheveux longs de sa mère". >>> changement de style mais de pas de sens 

_PS_ : _ceci fonctionne avec l'adj. "long" mais pas avec l'adj. "clair" par exemple - "Elle a les clairs yeux de sa mère" sonnerait faux pour moi.
De plus, je ne dirais pas "elle a le long nez de sa mère" - sûrement à cause de la sonorité / de la difficulté à prononcer "le long nez".

_ *- elle a un pointu nez long / elle a un nez long pointu / elle a un nez pointu long *


*En gros, dans tes exemples * : 

*- Si tu utilises un article défini (le, la, les)* >>> tu ne peux pas faire comme tu veux ;

- *Si tu utilises un article indéfini (un,une, de, des)* >>> tu peux t'arranger... le sens n'en sera pas changé mais le style oui.

En règle générale - mais c'est plus compliqué que cela, en fait ;-) - : 
si l'adjectif est court -idem s'il est subjectif-, il est souvent placé *avant* le nom*, SAUF* *s'il exprime* : une relation, une forme, une couleur ; auquel cas il est placé *après* le nom (et sa position est plutôt fixe)

Ex. : "_une maison bleue_" mais pas "_une bleue maison_" - "_une maison carrée_" mais pas "_une carrée maison_", etc. 

Cette règle n'est pas valable quand ces adjectifs sont utilisés de manière figurée... surtout dans le cas des "couleurs"
Ex. : on dit "_faire grise mine_" mais pas "_faire mine grise_" - "_une colère noire_" mais pas "_une noire colère_"


----------



## pulper

Hello - I thought that [...] and long were adjectives that preceded the noun.  In FSI lesson #8, learning lesson, it has:

[...]
elle va acheter une robe longue.  

Is this correct?  If so, was I (obviously!) wrong in what I had been taught previously?  There's a song with the adjectives that precede the noun, and [...] and long are two of the adjectives.  

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Benoît abroad

Hello,


You are right...but I think this is a tricky exception: we consider "une robe longue" as a noun, so the position of "longue" won't change.


----------



## Maître Capello

Benoît abroad said:


> we consider "une robe longue" as a noun…


 Mmh… not really as a noun but as a whole. (_Robe_ is indeed a noun but _longue_ is an adjective…)

Anyway, back to the original question, you can use either adjective position but the meaning is different.

_Une robe longue_ (you oppose it to _courte_)
_Une longue robe_ (the adjective is purely descriptive)


----------



## TaiChiChuan

I've learned that some French adjectives like _long, court_ are usually placed before the noun they modify. Here is a sentence in my French textbook, which seems to a counterexample to the general rule:
_Tiens, pour prendre un exemple, toi, François, tu as les cheveux trop longs, jamais nets.
_Here, the adjective _longs_ follows what it modifies _les cheveux_, and I wonder whether it's just because of the adverb _trop_ which makes the modifer a little too long, or there is such a sentence pattern, avoir qch +adj. By the way, why do we use definite article _les _where one can say _J'ai de longs cheveux，_but not_ J'ai les longs cheveux_.


----------



## Fred_C

The adjective «long» is not attributive here, it is a predicate of the object. This is quite different.
L’adjectif «long» n’est pas épithète, il est attribut de l’objet. C’est assez différent.
It is like in English, where attributive adjective precede the noun, but object predicates usually follow it, like in the sentence «I can see the sun (as) yellow», wich means something different than «seeing the yellow sun».


----------



## TaiChiChuan

Merci. So, there is indeed such sentence pattern: qn avoir qch. + predicate of qch. mentioned? Is my following interpretation correct?
Elle a de longs cheveux. (She has long hair.) Elle a les cheveux longs (Her hair is long).
Although they may have similar meaning, they are grammatically different?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, exactly.


----------

